# Safety window film



## Rick18071 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone know of a safety window film that was tested accordance with CPSC 16 CFR 1201 that a home owner can install themselves or do the all of them need to be installed by professionals?


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

Well not required in a house correct?

So if a homeowner can get the stuff and install it?   Ok?


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

http://specsandcodes.typepad.com/the_code_corner/windows/


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe up to the ahj if they will accept homeowner applied?

http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/window-safety-film.html


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 15, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> Does anyone know of a safety window film that was tested accordance with CPSC 16 CFR 1201 that a home owner can install themselves or do the all of them need to be installed by professionals?


http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/index.cfm?csi_id=355&view_details

It depends on your AHJ.  Manufacturers require trained technicians to install the organic film for warrantee.

The glass and mirror shops here will offer advice on how to install organic films; the sash or windows can be removed and done in shop.  Where the application of organic safety film to window glass is allowed, submission of a certificate or affidavit with the company letterhead detailing the address, window glazing location and the certification of the coating.

We only approve the film on existing windows when a hazardous location is created from construction remodeling, alterations and additions.  New installation and replacement windows must have the required CPSC 16 CFR 1201 or ANSI Z97.1-2004 approved glazing installed.

NOTE: On multi-pane the film must be installed on the hazardous side, if it's exterior then a film approved for exterior application must be installed or replace with approved glazing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 15, 2017)

_cda, It's over a new bathtub and is required._


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 15, 2017)

cda said:


> Maybe up to the ahj if they will accept homeowner applied?
> 
> http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/window-safety-film.html



Reading this it is confusing on what side the film is installed on. It says the back side. Which side is that?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 15, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> Reading this it is confusing on what side the film is installed on. It says the back side. Which side is that?


Interior surface: http://windowfilmdepot.com/Technical_Manual_CD.pdf


----------



## Inspector Gift (Feb 15, 2017)

I have accepted 3M SCOTCHSHIELD (or similar brand) as meeting or exceeding the requirements when installed by an authorized installer.


----------



## north star (Feb 15, 2017)

*& $ &*

Rick,

Required by who ?......If this is your own house, you "may" want to ask
your insurance provider for guidance, or if it is for someone else' house,
they "may" want to do the same thing........There "may" be some sort
of a policy discount if the film is applied, either by a certified company,
or the homeowner can provide sufficient documentation of a proper
installation.


*$ = $*


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 16, 2017)

Not for my house. A home owner asked me where I'm inspecting a new tub under an old window.


----------



## Shobhita-S (Feb 20, 2017)

Safety window film works by ensuring that if glass breaks, it does so in a safe manner. If untreated or standard glazing breaks, the shards fall away from the frame creating an immediate and dangerous hazard.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 20, 2017)

As others have stated, interior side of glass. As far as I'm aware there is not film available to install on the exterior. We along with a contractor had done some digging on the application at exterior due to hottub install.

We will only accept installation performed by authorized installer.


----------

